# Mic not working in OMFGB ....



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

Just upgrades to September 13 nighties of OMFGB from the August 25 one. Its a great rom the only problem is now my mic level is extremely low. I could be yelling at the phone and the other person could barely here me. Any suggestions on what I can do to fix?

FYI I just refreshed the rom and did all the wipes in CWM.

Thanks


----------



## zarxic (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you ever find a solution to this problem? I am experiencing the same thing.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Seems to work fine me on 10-12 nightly, but I never flashed 9-13.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im having issues with the mic in voice search. Anyone else? Sometimes it seems to work and sometimes it doesn't. I love OMFGB but I use voice search a lot so back to a sense rom til its addressed.


----------

